# [SOLVED] Should I overclock?



## Josh.McLauchlan (Jan 19, 2009)

Firstly my system:

Intel core 2 duo e7300 2.66ghz cpu
Gigabyte p35-ds3p
4gb Adat pc2-4200 800mhz DDR2 RAM
Saphire ATI HD-4850- with big fan
High-power-625W power
Samsang-500gb SATA Hard drive
Chieftech ATX mid-tower case + 2 fans
16x sony DVD Writer
Xp home 32bit edition (should i upgrade to 64bit to make use of all 4gb of RAM?)

What i want to know is should i overclock my system and if so what sort of speed can i expected to get from my CPU with stock cooling

Many Thanks

Josh


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Should I overclock?*

hello josh

your system is rather decent .........your ram sticks are weak and hold back the potential of your system

you motherboard and cpu and video are top choices

with a fairly cheap chp cooler like the artic freezer 7 pro ($22.00) you could hit 3.0ghz

but you will need to get some DDR2-800 ram with timings of no higher than 5-5-5-15 and must be rated for 2.1 volts (default voltage is 1.8 on ddr2 motherboards....... but to obtain a stable overclock the ram must be able to get to 2.0 or 2.1 volts)

as for your power supply ........... keep your fingers crossed ........ havent heard of that brand .........


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Should I overclock?*

BTW: 64bit windows will not be a benefit to you ...... spend that money on ram sticks 

like the corsair XMS2 series


----------



## Josh.McLauchlan (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Should I overclock?*

Ok thanks for the reply linderman. Dose this mean no overclocking for me because i only really need to OC a little.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Should I overclock?*

you can try ........ not much risk in trying as long as you are stress testing as you go ............ but your ram will rear its ugly head soon during this adventure


----------



## Josh.McLauchlan (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Should I overclock?*

Ok then. I will wait untill i can aford the NZ $1000 upgrade to:
2x 10000rpm hard drives in raid 0
vista home premium x64bit
8gb corsair XMS2 series
Cosair 850watt powersupply
(thinking of going maybe a p45chip board and adding a second 4850 as well)


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Should I overclock?*

whoops posted 2x, sorry bout that...


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Should I overclock?*

first off, change your ram. The specs you have are pc4200, which is NOT 800mhz, it is 533. I agree with previous posts, and you should upgrade your RAM first. that will make a significant difference right there, you may not even need to oc. it is much cheaper and safer to buy RAM that you can also use if you are going to build another system.

Oh by the way CHANGE YOUR RAM!!!


----------



## Josh.McLauchlan (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Should I overclock?*

Ok thanks for all your comments.
Josh


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

just an afterthought, if you are going to add another 4850, why not just get a 4850x2 or 4870x2?


----------

